# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  سلام لطفاً در صورت امكان به سوال من پاسخ دهيد

## hpanahpour

با سلام 
من يك سايت دارم و براي آموزش هك مي خوام اين سايت رو هك كنم ( سايت خودمو ) براي شروع بايد چه كاري انجام بدم ؟
با تشكر از لطف شما دوستان

----------


## mnajafi

سلام دوست عزيز اين درخواست شما تحت هر شرايطي نامعقول و از نظر قوانين سايت ممنوع است.با همه احترامي كه براي شما به عنوان كاربر تازه كار در اين سايت قائليم ناچار به قفل كردن تاپيك شما هستم.

----------

